# [Off] A quel âge avez-vous découvert Linux?

## sireyessire

pendant qu'on est dans les offs, celui-ci devrait éviter les trolls  :Confused: 

Moi je l'ai découvert à 20 ans, c'était une mandrake 9 .... snif la mélancolie revient: j'étais encore jeune   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

 :Laughing:  Et oui, c'est bien de voir des gens passer de plus en plus vite à Linux (et à Gentoo en particulier) Pê un effet d'internet?

----------

## scout

J'ai découvert au même age que toi avec une mandrake 8 grace à un livre qui portait le nom de cette distribution (aux éditions micro application je crois)

Je m'y suis mis car notre chère école nous avait fait remplir un formulaire sur pc à l'intégration et c'est là que j'ai vu qu'ils étaient équippés avec linux.

----------

## kopp

j'ai repondu 16-18 meme si ma premiere install etait quelques moi avant mes 16ans .. je peux pas appeler ca decouvrir .. j'avias rien fait 

c'est y a bientot deux ans que j'ai vraiment decouvert, quand je m'y suis mis fulltime

----------

## DuF

Une red hat 5 je crois moi en premier, vers 19 ans il me semble, mais bon j'ai eu un gros trou avant de m'y remettre réellement par la suite  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

J'achetais des magazines sur linux quand j'avais 13-14 , j'avais meme pas d'ordinateur encore ^^ Apres j'ai eu une periode de test intensif de differente distrib  :Very Happy:  puis je suis rester sous windows :/ 98 / Me /2000 / XP (avec de temps en temps une escapade sous linux mais rien de bien passionnant) jusqu'au jour où j'ai tester Gentoo   :Twisted Evil:  je la lache plus cette distrib je l'adore et Linux est devenu mon OS principal  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

+ de 30 ans. Bien plus même ...

Faut dire que pour moi, la découverte de l'informatique est passée par le Fortran et les cartes perforées ...

A l'époque, Linus découvrait le biberon  :Wink: 

Sniff !

----------

## Pachacamac

La première distrib que j'ai installé était la slackware 3.4 ou 3.5 en 1998. J'avais alors 14 ans et beaucoup de motivations. mdr. Ceux qui ont connu ça comprendrons...

J'ai mis environs 2 semaines pour avoir une interface graphique, la gentoo à côté c'est du gateau !   :Wink:   Ceci explique pourquoi je l'ai mis de coté jusqu'a l'an dernier, mais en 5 ans les progrès ont été fulgurant !

Pour la date de la découverte je ne sais pas, environ un an auparavant.

----------

## lithium

un peu comm CryoGen.

J'ai eu d'abord un 286 avec Windows 1.03, a cette epoque j'achetais des magazines avec des CD pour wiwi95  :Very Happy: 

pis il est tomber capoute, et je n'ai plus eu de PC jusqu'a ce que je mette la mains sur un 386 avec wiwi 3.10.

je l'ai garder un moment pis j'ai acheter un Pentium 133 avec wiwi95...

Et c'est a ce moment là que j'ai découvert Linux.

wiwi n'a pas tennus longtyemps stable sur cette machine, alors je sais pas pourquoi, chuis aller faire un tour dans une librairie..

là j'y voit une grosse boite avec marquer système d'exploitation dessus  :Smile: 

Linux de Micro Application  :Smile: 

j'ai essayer de faire marcher ça quelques jours sans succés et j'ai rendu les armes en trouvant un CD wiwi98 d'okaz.

ensuite j'ai suivie les evolutions de wiwi{98se,2000,XP} avec quelques escapades très breves sous Linux (Corel Linux 1.0, redhat 7.2, ...)

Pis veint l'ADSL et les forums Clubic où j'ai découvert la section OS Alternatifs.

Dès que j'ai appris le support de mon modem sous Linux, j'ai DL toutes les images ISO de la Redhat 7.3, et je l'ai installée en écrasant Windows  :Smile: 

j'avait vingt ans

je suis rester comme ça 2 ou 3 mois, pis l'envie de jeux m'a repris, donc j'ai refait les partoches de mon dur, et vala...  :Smile: 

Depuis deux ans Linux est mon OS principale, je fait tout avec.  :Smile: 

j'ai aujourd'hui 22 ans et suis sous Gentoo après avoir utiliser Slackware, Debian, SMGL, Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## foosh

Pour moi aussi le premier distribution que j'ai installé était la slack, quand j'avais 16 ou 17 ans, je pense.  Apres ca, j'ai essayé mandrake pendant un an, mais ca ne fait rien a coté de Gentoo.  

(Pardonnez-moi, c'est difficile a mettre les accents pour quelqu'un des Etats-Unis...)

----------

## MacFennec

hello,

Pour ma part, je l'ai découvert relativement recemment puisque ca fait 2 ans et 2 ans et demi (vers 23~24 ans) grace à des "fanatiques" linuxiens (ds le bon sens du terme) qui suivaient le meme cursus que moi et également grace à la venue de l'adsl qui s'est operer ds le meme tps.

Je m'y suis mis à partir de là avec une mdk qui n'a pas durer lgtps (1semaine), puis redhat (vive kudzu au passage pr les cartes isa  :Smile: ), debian et enfin gentoo qui est une distrib correspondant parfaitement à mon usage desktop. la distrib linux est devenu mon principal OS depuis 1 an environ.

Bien sur, wiwi est tt de meme rester pr jouer à certain jeux, mais les partitions se convertissent de plus en plus de ntfs vers reiserfs  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

Pour ma part c'est à 18ans, l'année passé, apres un crash de windows qui m'a tout fait perdre... Pour l'anecdote j'avais mi dans mon pseudo msn "pt1 de win de merde que j'ai du formater", et un pote m'a dire simplement: "www.mandrakelinux.com". Comme j'étais entraint de tt réinstaller et que j'avais pas plus a perdre j'ai redimentionné ma partition pour laisser 5Go à des testes de cette fameuse "mandrake"... Les débuts ont été difficile avec la 9.0 car mon modem speedtouch usb marchait pas... j'ai donc commencé par me dire que linux c pire que windows, que ct une crasse pour les psycopathes qui parlent le C++ mieux que le francais... puis est venu la mdk-9.1 qui m'a gentillement configuré mon modem en 3 cliques dans le centre de configuration et là ça été l'illumination, j'ai commencé à beaucoup l'utiliser, jusqu'a moment ou j'ai remarqué que le jeu auquelle je jouais tout le temps (unreal tournament) tournait aussi sous linux... à partir de ce moment (3mois apres mon 1er contacte avec ce monde) je suis passé en 100% linux.

Le passage à gentoo c'est fait par hazarre: j'étais à une linux install party et j'ai vu un gas avec un bureau super jolie et avec gdesklets qui donnait bien... jlui ai demandé quelle distrib il utilisait il me dit gentoo d'un air fier... de retours ché moi j'essaye d'installer gdesklets qui n'a pas marché sous mandrake à cause d'une sombre histoire de python... j'ai donc mi "gentoo" dans google et 11mois d'utilisation de gentoo à 100% sur mon pc me voici ici à raconter ma vie   :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

moi je devais avoir environ 13 ans, j'avais acheté une revue (Linux+) je crois , et dedans y'avait corel Linux !

----------

## Jack_Sparrow

Moi c'était a mes 16 ans environs.

Internet commencait a devenir populaire!  :Smile: 

C'était avec une bonne vieille slackware .. l'une des première version. Je ne me rappel plus vraiment c'était laquel, c'était un ami qui m'avait refiler les fichier par babillard electronique. Et ensuite, je me suis acheter un kit complet  avec livre et tout .. c'était une slackware 1.1.11 ou en inversant quelques chiffres, entk, c'était une 1.1 ca c'est sur, j'ai encore la boite chez moi! 

Tout ce que mon linux me servait c'était faire tourner un babillard electronique en multi-tache! Ca c'était la grosse mode a l'époque!

avec un BBS a 4 lignes.. t'étais un dieu!   :Twisted Evil: 

Ca c'est des souvenirs!  :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

y'a 9 ans ... j'avais 19 ans    :Surprised: 

je me rappelle plus quelle distrib, RH ou mdk ... je comprenais rien a rien (seul dans un univers de windowsiens, et a l'epoque y'avait pas de forum gentoo ...)

l'utilisation réelle, c'est plus récent. environ 3 ans.

----------

## Gaug

Moi sa fait 1 ans et 8 mois j'avais 40 ans

11 mois sur Mandrake 9.1 et le reste sur Gentoo.

 j'ai fini mon cours d'informatique j'avais 20 ans et c'étais la naissance

du IBM PC-DOS alors très loin de maintenant.

J'ai retouché au ordinateur sa fais juste 3 ans avec Win98se

que j'ai viré quand j'ai découvert LINUX.  :Laughing: 

----------

## moon69

moi ca fait ... 8 ans peut etre un peu plus avec la redhat 3, a 23 ans donc!

mais je vois qu'il ya plus vieux que moi, n'est ce pas jack_Sparrow et ghoti !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## armkreuz1

moi j'ai commencer avec Red Hat 6.x dans Linux pour les Nuls vers mes 16 ans, mais c'est vraiment à 20 ans que je suis passer réellement dans le monde linux avec Gentoo, avec quelque tentative entre temps avec red hat 7.x et slackware 9 je crois, mais rien de sérieux...

----------

## Jack_Sparrow

moon69, nous somme dans les memes ages!  :Smile: 

il ne faut pas me rendre plus vieu avant le temps!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Viiince

A 15 ans j'ai eu l'ADSL, et c'est là que j'ai entendu parler de Linux. J'avais jamais franchi le pas de l'installation, jusqu'au jour où j'ai installé une Mdk 9., qui a tenu 2 jours même pas ^^

Après, ben quelques installations par ci par là de mandrake, slackware, redhat. Puis là le 20 juillet a peu près, j'ai d'abord passé mon serveur sous Debian, puis mon pc. Donc à 17 ans j'ai découvert Linux  :Very Happy: 

----------

## manito

17 ans en arrivant à l'unif... (jamais entendu parler avant) avec une mdk 8

mon frère qui a 3 ans de moins que moi -> 14 ans, il aime bien mais j'administre  :Smile: 

je me demande qui a répondu 0 -> 10 ce serait intéressant qu'il raconte  :Smile: 

----------

## Pachacamac

 *manito wrote:*   

> 17 ans en arrivant à l'unif... (jamais entendu parler avant) avec une mdk 8
> 
> mon frère qui a 3 ans de moins que moi -> 14 ans, il aime bien mais j'administre 
> 
> je me demande qui a répondu 0 -> 10 ce serait intéressant qu'il raconte 

 

C'est peut-être difficile pour lui, il/elle n'a peut-être pas encore l'âge suffisant pour écrire.

Peut-être qu'on lui a donné Tux dans le berceau et il a fait connaissance de linux comme ça...

Nous aurons son post dans quelques années. D'ici là ---->[]

----------

## matthias*

A 21 ans il me semble, c'etait une Red Hat 5.x avec un kernel 2.0.35, pas glop à l'époque   :Smile: 

----------

## vdemeester

Dans les environs de 17ans  :Razz:  La mandrake je crois..

J'en ai 20 aujourdh'ui  :Razz: 

----------

## halucard

J'ai découvert linux avec la mandrake 8.0 en IUT INFORMATIQUE. J'avais 19 ans. Après j'ai été sous la 8.1. Il y a 3 ans. Puis avec un camarade de classe qui était à donf sous linux. Il m'a fait découvrir la slackware 8.1. Super robuste d'ailleurs. Mais je détestais me casser la tête juste pour avoir une petite application, je veux dire par là, la gestion des dépendances. Je dois avouer que je suis resté quand même 7 mois avec. Puis cette même personne m'a parlé de gentoo 1.2, et hop hop hop, j'ai suivi le mouvement. Et depuis, je suis sous gentoo. Je garde toujours Windows car je ne suis pas le seul à utiliser cette ordinateur. J'ai mis une debian sur le PC de mon père et ca marche bien. J'aime bien APT. Mais pour installer un noyau avec tous les modules externes, oulallala, je préfère encore la gentoo. Voilà ma petite histoire.

halucard

----------

## GNUTortue

Moi j'ai mi 11-15.

J'ai entendu parlé de Nux la fois ou je voulait touché au HTML pour la 1er fois je devait avoir 9 ans. J'était chez un type qui est un ami de mon père car il voulait m'expliquer comment fabriquer ça page web ( Il ne ma pas parlé de l'existence des WYSYTRUC et je "travaillais" à coups de bloc note ) et je lui avait demandé qu'est-ce que c'était UNIX et Linux mais je n'ai aucun souvenir de ou j'ai appris ces mots...

Et vers les 11-12 j'ai voulu m'installer NuxNux et le bon type que je parle en dessus me refile une MDK 7.2 (une vieilleri quoi) a part qu'elle ne supportait pas la carte graphique, le modem, la carte son et la lenteur de notre vieux PC j'était tout fier de l'avoir installé !

Puis vient l'ISDN là je me suis téléchargé une MDK 9.1 et a partire de la 9.2 j'ai eu un nouveau PC avec un peu plus de cheveaux dans le moteur. C'est là que je suis passé en 100% Tux

Arrivé de l'ADSL

après vers début mai (sous MDK10) j'ai, sous les conseil de blade des forums Lea, commencé l'install de Gentoo et fin mai la migration était terminé.

Vla

----------

## Cesar4

moi j'ai installer suse linux pour la première fois a 13 ans et maitenant sa fait 1 ans que j'utilise linux comme os principal

----------

## yuk159

Pour moi vers 24 ans je pense avec une RedHat (5.2 je crois).

----------

## kwenspc

y a 5 ans et quelques semaines.

premier pc à moua --> premier Linux.  :Smile: 

(d'ailleur je le change la semaine prochaine...)

c'est marrant mais c'est seuleument depuis que je suis à Gentoo (1 ans et demi) que j'apprend à utiliser plus proprement, plus à fond mon linux (administration un peu plus poussée, bidouillage sans vergogne sans rien planter etc...). Avant c t que pour la prog, ce qui ne m'a pas empecher de l'utiliser continuellement (quoiqu'au début y a eu des coups de mou).

Je pense que j'ai été propulsé complètement dans Linux (perso et boulot : 99% du temps) dès lors que j'ai eu l'adsl ET bien entendu que je suis arrivé sur ce forum.

----------

## theturtle123

pour moi ça a été vers mes 15 ans avec une redhat 5...

j'ai acheté une revue et un livre, j'ai galéré au moins 1 mois, je me suis dis que c'était marrant mais un peu difficile alors j'ai abandonné   :Wink: 

je m'y suis remis un an plus tard avec une mandrake que j'ai gardée un an mais qui me saoulait un peu... 

j'ai fais un passage sous slackware (ha le bon vieux temps  :Wink: 

j'ai ensuite découvert debian et les systèmes de gestion de paquets, ce qui m'a beaucoup plus...

mais ça me saoulait d'avoir des paquets pas à jours, des trucs pas disponibles directement (genre mplayer & co) et un ami m'a parlé de gentoo !

1 an et demi que j'y suis, 3 pcs sous gentoo à plein temps, et pour la première fois de ma vie je n'ai pas envie de changer de distrib !!!

----------

## herlock

Pour ma part j'avais 14 ans, c'était, dans un mois, il y a tout juste deux ans  :Wink: 

J'avais reçu d'une amie un PC qu'elle m'avait monté (un pentium200) avec une Redhat 7.0 si je me souviens bien. Ensuite on m'a offert un 600mghz et j'ai installé SuSe et puis Debian qui a tenu une semaine.

J'ai ensuite installé Gentoo que j'utilise quotidiennement depuis un an.

Pour mes 16 ans j'ai reçu un PC neuf et je continue biensur avec Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## Gilbow

J'ai essayer une redhat 7.2 en mars dernier, a 22ans, suivit de tres pres par la 8.0... J'etais super motive, mais apres 5 ans d'utilisation de win... bah c'est toujours un peu dur de se casser un peu le tete.

en avril, on m'a parler de gentoo... en deux jours j'avias fini l'install... (et oui... j'ai trouver ca long aussi).

apres deux mois, j'ai reussi a installer mon modem adsl, et j'ai passer mon pc/serveur sous gentoo avec un partage  de connection par win XP (obliger...) 

j'ai installer le pc principal sous gentoo. pour finir,  y a moins d'un mois, on m'a donner un vieux P3 (que j'utiliser maintenant comme serveur, sous gentoo bien sur)

j'ai gaspiler 20Go pour XP (soit 10% de mes HDD), histoire de jouer de temps en temps, mais maintenant mon jeu favori, c'est trouver des solutions a mes problemes sous gentoo... c'est bien plus drole que de tuer des extraterrestres..    :Smile: 

Conclusion : Win$ : presque plus jamais...

----------

## bosozoku

Pour les jeux tu en as pas mal qui marchent sous linux  :Wink: 

Pour moi j'ai découvert linux avec mandrake 8 lorsque j'avais 12 ans.

J'ai essayé pas mal de distrib entre mandrake, redhat, fedora, debian, slack, suse et enfin Gentoo ! Raa je l'avais troqué pour une slack ya pas longtemps mais j'ai pas pu m'en séparer, j'ai passer la nuit à la réinstaller loool

----------

## fafounet

J'ai entendu parler de Linux quand je devais etre au college mais je ne m'y étais pas intérréssé. C'est vers 18 ans, quand j'ai commencé mon DUT GTR que j'ai commencé à m'y intérresser. Au bout d'un an, je faisais ma premiere install à la maison avec Gentoo

----------

